# Flor de Oliva Petit Torpedo Cigar Review - A Pleasant Short Surprise



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a budget minded cigar smoker, and the Flor de Oliva line seems to be the golden option. I've had the Gold and Maduro, but received this stubby...

Read the full review here: Flor de Oliva Petit Torpedo Cigar Review - A Pleasant Short Surprise


----------

